# Ist das ein Wundermittel



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

Hey Leute,

mein Arbeitskollege kam heute früh mit einer kleinen Flasche ins Büro und meinte, er werde das mal in sein Aquarium kippen ... es ist zwar klar, aber trotzdem sind lauter Schwebeteilchen drin, die er einfach nicht raus bekommt.
Und das, was in der Flasche sein soll, soll das alles beheben :beten

Da ich eigentlich zur "Nichtsindenteichkippfraktion" gehöre, ging mein Blick zuerst auf die Angabe der Inhaltsstoffe. Zu meiner Verwunderung stand da nur 100% natürliche Inhaltsstoffe, mehr nicht 
Bei meinem Kollegen nachgefragt, meinte er, der Verkäufer hat es ihm empfohlen. Aha ... die leere Kasse 

Okay, PC an und Tante Google befragt. Aber da kam auch nichts weiter bei raus.
Bei Hanako-Koi bin ich hängen geblieben, denn die bieten das auch in großen Gebinden an.
Ihr müßt Euch das mal durchlesen ... das klingt ja wie die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ... das Wundermittel für Süß- und Salzwasseraquarien sowie für den Gartenteich mit Fischbesatz :beten

Aber auch hier, keine Inhaltsstoffe. Und der Satz: "wobei keinerlei Chemikalien, Bakterien oder andere organische Zusätze ins Wasser gebracht werden" macht mich nun schon erst recht stutzig.
Was ist denn da nun endlich drin? 
Keine Chemie->ist ja prima   ... 
Keine Bakterien->hmm, na was ist denn dann für das Wohlbefinden der Fische verantwortlich  ... 
Keine organischen Zusätze->na jetzt hörts aber auf, ist denn da nur Wasser drin ...

Also ehrlich ... ich habe Hanako-Koi angeschrieben. Ich will wissen was da drin ist. Diese Angaben gehen gar nicht  
Das ist was für den Unerfahrenen der dem Verkäufer alles glaubt, aber nicht für mich. Ich will es genau wissen.

Hat irgendjemand von Euch schon mal was von diesem "Wundermittel" gehört oder Erfahrungen?

http://www.hanako-koi.de/s01.php?shopid=s01&cur=eur&sp=de&ag=2&pp=aa&bnr=33e21001&emailform=1


Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Hallo Mandy,

ich hab dieses Mittelchen vor Jahren mal im AQ ausprobiert.
Veränderungen konnte ich bis auf die anfängliche Trübung(war ja auch beschrieben) nicht feststellen.

Bin schnell wieder davon weggekommen da ich der Meinung bin was nur Geld kostet und nichts bringt, gehört nicht in mein Wasser.

Ich bin gespannt ob jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht hat.


----------



## VolkerN (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Hallo Mandy,

ein sehr guter Artikel hierzu findet sich hier:

http://195.145.96.153/download/Zeolith%5B1%5D.pdf

Wenn ein Mittel als Alleskoenner angepriesen wird und keine naehere Beschreibung dazu zu finden ist dann ...werd ich immer gleich ganz doll nachdenklich :smoki


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Hey Ralph und Volker,

Danke für das Feedback 

Ja, ich bin eben auch ganz doll nachdenklich geworden, als ich die Flasche in der Hand hatte. 
Deswegen will ich es ja jetzt ganz genau wissen 
Und Ralphs Erfahrung ist genau das, was ich mir schon gedacht habe ...

Na mal sehen ob hier noch irgendwer das Zeug kennt.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

http://www.anton-gabriel.at/easyl.htm


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Danke Lucy,

ein sehr interessanter Bericht 

Also doch die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ... 

Mandy


----------



## VolkerN (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Ohne Anton Gabriel (der Autor von Lucys Link) zu nahe treten zu wollen 

...ich wuerde zumindestens empfehlen BEIDE Berichte zu lesen und sich dann ein Urteil zu bilden.  

Vor allem den Schluss des Berichts der Deutschen Cichliden-Gesellschaft (DCG) finde ich interessant


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Keine Sorge Volker bin schon beim Lesen ... nur das ist sooo viel mehr als der Link von Lucy 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Fazit: Zeolith schreddern und selber brauen ;-)


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Bist Du etwa schon fertig mit lesen? :shock

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

jupp, bin Schnell-leser


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Also beim Zeolith bin ich auch schon ... aber das ist ja soo trocken, das stiebt richtig 
Und dann versteh ich irgendwie nur die Hälfte ... alles so eine Chemikergequatsche (und ich Chemie 4) ... oh man, fast wie Beamtendeutsch ... furchtbar 

Aber eines habe ich auch rausgelesen. 
Der Bestandteil in dem Easy Life ist eigentlich nur fein zerriebenes Zeolith ...

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Hi Leute,

bisschen Googeln und:

Auf der Herstellerseite iss auch nix raus zu kriegen.......... 

Aber der Thread in diesem Forum iss sehr interessant, da mixen sich die User das selbst. Da ist sogar beschrieben wie! 

Und da es darauf kein Patent gibt, gibbet wohl auch deswegen keinen Ärger!


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

So, bin fertig mit Lesen ...

Wow kann ich da nur sagen ... es ist nichts weiter als fein zermahlenes Zeolith und es wirkt tatsächlich.

Also stimmt es im Großen und Ganzen was auf der Flasche drauf steht. 100% natürliche Inhaltsstoffe ...

Man lernt nie aus.


@Olli,

die Diskussion in dem Forum ist Klasse ... 

Danke Leute für diese informativen Links 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Hallo,

der Bericht im Link von Lucy hat mich nicht verwundert, wenn der Hersteller sein OK gibt zur veröffentlichung dann kann schon mal nichts Negatives drinstehen

Vieleicht konnte ich bei mir auch bloß deshalb keine Veränderungen feststellen, weil ich zu der Zeit ausschließlich Zeolith im Filter hatte(Natürlich mit Vorfilterung)


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Mandy,
ich gebe ab und zu Betonit (fein gemahlenes Tonmineral) in den Teich.
Gibt es auch als Tüte mit japanischen Koi drauf oder als Nahrungsergänzungsmittel.
Es hat eine große Oberfläche und bindet Stoffe im Teich.
Dann flockt es etwas aus und kann im Vorfilter entsorgt werden.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Jörgi,

ich wollte ja eigentlich nur die Inhaltsstoffe von diesm Easy Life wissen ... nicht weil ich es benutzen will, sondern für meinen Arbeitskollegen. Der ist doch noch Neuling im Umgang mit Fisch und Wasser , 
und bevor der irgendwelchen Mist in sein neues Aquarium kippt ... na Du weißt schon 

Aber was ich hier so gelesen habe (muß mich erst mal entstauben) ist schon beeindruckend. 

Vielleicht probier ich es auch mal ... aber mit Zeolithpulver. Nicht das teure Zeug 
Betonit hab ich schon von Anderen gehört, aber damit verfärbt sich doch das Wasser ... 

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Mandy,
es ist vom Prinzip sehr ähnlich, große mineralische Oberfläche, die Stoffe binden kann.
Bei dem Betonit (gibt es in Säcken als Bodenverbesserung ganz günstig) trübt sich das Wasser erst mal ein. Danach sinkt es als Mulm zu Boden oder der Filter scheidet es aus.
Viele Züchter setzen das ein, um die Minerialien vom Mud Pond nachzuahmen.
Kann dir gerne mal 1Kg zum testen zusenden.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Und das färbt das Wasser nicht dauerhaft bräunlich ein?

Kann ich das auch als eine Art Teichstarter benutzen?

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Es färbt sicher nicht, das Wasser ist danach deutlich klarer.
Der Staub hat sich nach einem Tag abgesetzt.
Zur Wasseraufbereitung bei Neubefüllung ist es sicher auch hilfreich,
da es Schadstoffe aus dem Leitungswasser dauerhaft binden kann.
Bei dem Zeolith Pulver habe ich leichte Bedenken, da Salz die Stoffe freisetzen kann.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Ich denke eher nicht ... das Zeug soll man in Salz- wie auch in Süßwasser verwenden können.
Also dürfte es nichts freisetzen.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Mandy,
ich glaube schon, allein deshalb weil man Zeolith in "Salzlösung" regenerieren kann.


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Guter Tipp Ralph.


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Ja das weiß ich ... aber habt ihr die Links nicht gelesen 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Ähem, da war doch was


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

  ... erwischt ... erst lesen, dann diskutieren wir weiter 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

oops
OK, ich versuch es mal anders:
Die zu filternden Stoffe im Süß- und Salzwasser sind doch sicherlich verschieden.
Stoffe die ich aus Salzwasserbecken herausfilter sind auch mit starker salzlösung nicht zu entfernen(aus dem Zeolith)
Im gegensatz zum Süßwasser!

Aber von dem ganzen mal abgesehen, vertraue ich lieber meinen Erfahrungen als etwas das ich irgendwo lesen Kann


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Ralph ... geh LESEN ... 
Ich weiß was bisher praktiziert wurde und was immer gesagt wurde. Aber lies erst alle Links durch ... auch den Forums-Link ... 
Der Bericht von dem Chemiker, der das Zeugs auseinandergenommen hat in seinem Labor, ist zwar trocken (nimm was Trinkbares mit an den PC) aber trotzdem sehr informativ.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

na gut


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

 brav ...


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Aber ja.
Allerdings konnte ich nichts finden was meine Aussagen wiederlegen konnte.
Aber wie schon erwähnt, rede ich hier nur von eigenen Erfahrungen mit diesem "Wundermittel"

Eines ist aber Klar: Schaden kann es nicht


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

So schnell fertig? :shock

Mal sehen ob ich das noch finde was ich vorhin gelesen habe ... aber nicht mehr heute.

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Gute Nacht,
bis morgen:muede


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Dito ... 

Mandy


----------



## karsten. (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

hallo 

das ist der gleiche Wirkmechanismus wie "heilerde" "betonit" "zeolit" usw. 

nur mehr Marketing 

meine Ich 

mfG


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ist das ein Wundermittel*

Stimmt Kartsen ... aber dazu muß man erst mal wissen was drin ist 
Ist ja nun geklärt ... deshalb würde ich es nicht für teures Geld kaufen, wenn es doch so einfach ist das Pulver so zu kaufen.
Und mit Wasser mischen kann man doch selbst ...

Mandy


----------

